# pregnant



## junas (Sep 23, 2012)

Is there any possibilities that the government can still sue a person who get pregnant is uae but give birth outside the country and she is not married?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If uou go to a clinic in the UAE, they are obliged to report in case an unmarried woman is pregnant. In case the prson has not been reported in the uae, there is no reason why she cannot go outside the country and give birth without any legal complications.


----------



## junas (Sep 23, 2012)

i have a friend she get pregnant here but she give birth in philippines and she back here in dubai so she is affraid that some people might report to police what happen to her.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How would the government know she gave birth in the Philippines.?


----------



## junas (Sep 23, 2012)

maybe some of our friends might tell.


----------



## simarm (Nov 16, 2011)

I would recommend to go back to phillipines or else deportation will take place.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

junas said:


> maybe some of our friends might tell.



I do not know the law of the UAE but I would be surprised if they are looking to see what happened to someone in the Philippines

..
Great friends .. I suggest you dump them

Why not ask at your embassy or get proper legal advice. 


Maiden


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

simarm said:


> I would recommend to go back to phillipines or else deportation will take place.


Rubbish, if you've got a Filipino birth certificate you'll be fine, it's no business of anyone's where it was conceived.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

And if she's not bringing the baby to the UAE, there's even less to worry about.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

simarm said:


> I would recommend to go back to phillipines or else deportation will take place.


How and why ? Before scaring her, could you please bother to explain?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gavtek is right. She has nothing to be concerned about. And with 'friends' like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

junas said:


> Is there any possibilities that the government can still sue a person who get pregnant is uae but give birth outside the country and she is not married?


I guess she is not bringing her child to U.A.E. .... If so ,then there is nothing to worry about !

Otherwise ,as gavtek said ,get a Filipino Birth Certificate which is then ALL SAFE


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

simarm said:


> I would recommend to go back to phillipines or else deportation will take place.


Did you even read the OP's question properly or were you just too eager to dole out free advice? The baby is born in the Philippines. If the child is not coming back to Dubai, there is absolutely no reason for this woman to be afraid.

To the OP,
Friends that can't be trusted are no friends at all. If there is a doubt that anyone will even think about reporting such a thing, your friend needs to drop that friend and move on.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

I knew someone who even brought her child to Dubai recently and she is a single Filipina, not married at all. 

I guess it should be okay as long as the pregnant lady is not giving birth in Dubai.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

The best advice was already given. Talk to your EMBASSY/ CONSUL for proper advise.

They are there to help you not to sc#w you. 

If you feel that your Embassy/ Consulate is not helping you then I am really sorry, but honestly these guys know the law here (should!)

Good luck!


----------

